# A new baby....maybe....



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

Got an e-mail from the gentleman who we got Zipper from......seems that the doe I almost bought from him :roll: (darn it!) had a kid overnight. He says it looks just like the lovely buckling that was Zipper's brother! I am ALMOST really excited. My sister really loved the coloring on the buckling so I felt like I had to give her first "dibs". She has since also gotten an Alpine that she really, really likes though so she may not want another ND. If not, I am definately going to get her! :leap: 

How long should we leave her on the doe before taking her home to bottle-raise??

Christina


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well that is cool! 

I would make sure the baby gets the colostrum, so at least two days, maybe three. Then see if you can get the current owner to get the baby on the bottle. If you can, I'd also get some of mom's milk to transition slowly to whatever you have.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah!! I leave my bottle babies on the dam for minimum 2 days, then pull for bottle babies.


----------



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

:shrug: Not sure what happened....I got an e-mail saying that the baby died. Guess we wait until another doeling comes along........


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm sorry.  Maybe the next one. :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear the doeling you were going to get died.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Im so sorry :grouphug: .


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry. Any idea what happened?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH NO. I am sorry. 

Do you think that really happened or did they decided to keep it or sell it to someone else for more money?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: Awww. I'm so sorry


----------



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

I really believed him.....he doesn't impress me as the type to lie. 

No worry.....my sister decided she really liked her Alpine and Pygmy goats so she gave me Zipporah's sister from the same kidding. Is that how you say it?! Anyway - Esther is black with a tiny bit of white all around. I am glad that Zippy has a buddy now....just wish they'd get used to the milk replacer and their stool would firm up. EWwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am so glad she has a buddy now. Try mixing the replacer differnetly -- sometimes the mixture is to concentrated or sometimes it isnt concentrated enough. 

What brand of replacer are you using? YOu can add a little pepto to their bottle to help firm up their stools. How old are they now? Have you had them checked for cocci?


----------



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tips......I've tried the replacer less concentrated...more concentrated....with Pepto...without Pepto. The fecals came back clean but the vet tried Flagyl, which I don't get since it is NOT Giardia....been there, done that with puppies AND people. I can spot that one a mile away!

Now, we are on Albon. I couldn't get the goat vet to give us any so I got it from my dog vet!! Where there's a will......

Anyway - Zipporah and Esther are doing well otherwise. They sure are fun together but I noticed that when they play in a group of three or more, they have WAY more fun. Looks like I may get another one soon!

Now if God will just bring us another human baby to adopt - I would totally be decked out for babies!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you certainly have a heart.

Well I hope they clear up for you, sounds like you are trying every avenue


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.....


----------

